# AASHTO 7th Ed., Interim question



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 20, 2017)

AASHTO website has the 7th edition without Interim and states they are not needed for the PE exam (the interim). However, I can't find where the NCEES Exam specification states this. Anyone know for sure? I've never used the manual and have no idea. Please advise...


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 20, 2017)

What are we talking about???  AASHTO 7th edition what??


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 20, 2017)

AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications. 

https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?ID=1541

They state this version is good for the PE exam, and its a much lower price, than the version with the Interims. However, on NCEES exam specs, I don't see where they state interims are not needed for exam. Its a fair price compared to the $800 bucks for all inclusive version.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 20, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications.
> 
> https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?ID=1541
> 
> They state this version is good for the PE exam, and its a much lower price, than the version with the Interims. However, on NCEES exam specs, I don't see where they state interims are not needed for exam. Its a fair price compared to the $800 bucks for all inclusive version.


I think it is fair to assume that if the Interim edition was required for the exam, NCEES would state so.


----------



## benjaminb (Mar 22, 2017)

It would be asking a lot to require the interims because of how poorly they are implemented in AASHTO. There is nothing in the code itself to clue you into the fact that something has changed. For example, the methodology for calculation of development length of reinforcing bars in concrete is very different (5.11.2), but you wouldn't know unless you happened to browse through that section of the Interims. 

I agree with ptatohed, if the Interims were needed, NCEES would state so.


----------

